# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Holby City > General >  Henrick Hansen Leaving

## WestiesRule

Looking at the spoilers is the Dark Lord (Henrick Hansen leaving Holby ????? :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying: 

Please say no, but if anybody knows for sure what is happening with this charecter let me know

----------


## Perdita

> Looking at the spoilers is the Dark Lord (Henrick Hansen leaving Holby ?????
> 
> Please say no, but if anybody knows for sure what is happening with this charecter let me know


There is a big storyline planned for him in early 2013 so he is not leaving yet

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## WestiesRule

That's good. He is the best character since Anton Meyer!
Does anybody know what his storyline is?

----------


## WestiesRule

That's good. He is the best character since Anton Meyer!
Does anybody know what his storyline is?

----------


## Perdita

not yet but I dare say there will be spoilers coming up  :Smile:

----------


## Brucie

This week's Holby was surprisingly good, but ONLY because it was set in Sweden and all about Henrick Hansen. Time to wrap up Holby with its pantomime female villainesses (Raquel from Only Fools and Horses and the one who wears the silly hat whilst arguing in the operating theatre - without performing any surgery of course!)  and move to a Scandinavian Killing/Borgen style spin-off featuring the mighty Henrick!

----------

